# Best and cheapest Tow Cable Solution



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

So pretty much 50% of my riding group are now on ebikes and I am often left in their dust on the climbs. They keep telling me to bring a tow cable. I looked into those Tow Wee's (Winter/4 Season TowWhee (One size fits all) — TowWhee - Bungee Tow Strap Bike Trailer and More!) and they seem legit but I low key dont wana spend $40 plus tax and shipping. 

What are you guys using to tow the homies up the hill??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## CTM (Dec 18, 2021)

Very simple. A tyre tube. 
Cut at valve so that's not there. Loop on each end. One around saddle one around stem.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

I suspect a surfboard leash would work well, if you have access to that sort of thing.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Dog leash with loop handle...put the loop on your stem top (hopefully you have enough there)....or you can hold the loop but it get tiring.

I put the collar clip on my hip or back pack on one of the beefier connections. 

Always tow ebike on left bike on right if you holding handle with one hand, so you can switch gears....😉

Always communicate a disconnect so the leash doesn't get wrapped...Ive towed quite a bit and it works great but you still got to put some pedal power-in, defintely takes the sting outta the climbs.

I usually shove the leash in my pocket once disconnected when I am towing.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I have a nylon web belt plus a 12' section of nylon web strap that I bought in bulk at REI for a couple bucks.
I prefer to tie the strap to the belt (which I wear around my waist) rather than tie the strap to my saddle (which my friend does whenever he tows with his ebike.)
Reason I don't tie to saddle rail being my dropper is not built to take that kind of stress.
Meanwhile my body can take the fore/aft jerking of the tow strap -- I don't find it annoying.
Total cost = less than $5. (I bought the web belt at an REI garage sale for 50 cents.)

If you do decide to be towed, run the strap to behind your stem, then over to left grip.
Wrap your hand around both strap & grip.
In this way, if anything goes wrong, all you have to do is let go with your left hand and the strap slides away.
The strap will disappear along with the tow-er & his bike while you're now riding free or can put a foot down.

My GF & I practiced this back when I had my ebike and we were waiting for her ebike to arrive.
I, on my ebike, towed her on her pedal bike. It's the best of all worlds because she doesn't have to work hard on the climbs (neither do I.) 
Then, at the top, she enjoys the lighter, more nimble bike on the descent.
=sParty


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

These are great solutions thanks everyone!

I see no one else is wanting to spring $ for the actual product either hahaha


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Or … just ride with actual bikers so you don’t need to worry about it. 😛


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Just bought this on amazon for $16 and it worked great yesterday. Im about 175 on a Ripmo AF and towed by a YT Decoy with 0 issues. Dont know where you’re located OP, but this is Santiago Oaks in socal.





Amazon.com


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

rtonthat said:


> Just bought this on amazon for $16 and it worked great yesterday. Im about 175 on a Ripmo AF and towed by a YT Decoy with 0 issues. Dont know where you’re located OP, but this is Santiago Oaks in socal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes! knock off products!


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Well, its either that, dog leash, tube, or spend the $40!


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

rtonthat said:


> Well, its either that, dog leash, tube, or spend the $40!


I’m going to order one of these thanks! Can’t wait to get towed up Teds!


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I’d take my $40, buy some beer and use it to make new friends.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

im gona use the money i save on the knock off and buy beer for post ride refreshments.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

👍🏼. We also agreed that the guys getting towed would be buying the drinks after.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

TraxFactory said:


> Dog leash with loop handle...put the loop on your stem top (hopefully you have enough there)....or you can hold the loop but it get tiring.
> 
> I put the collar clip on my hip or back pack on one of the beefier connections.
> 
> ...


Get a running leash with some elastic on it to prevent harsh jerks on the two riders.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

The TowWhee style straps are better than most DIY solutions because they have some give but also a well defined full extensions. It's not like a dog lead with no give and not like a tube or leg rope that will keep stretching if you apply enough force.

I've tried a few options to tow a small child and a less small wife and the actual tow strap is the best, absolutely worth the few dollars.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

PhillipJ said:


> The TowWhee style straps are better than most DIY solutions because they have some give but also a well defined full extensions. It's not like a dog lead with no give and not like a tube or leg rope that will keep stretching if you apply enough force.
> 
> I've tried a few options to tow a small child and a less small wife and the actual tow strap is the best, absolutely worth the few dollars.


hoping the amazon chinese knock off marketed for "kids" doesnt snap on my 200lb self.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

dompedro3 said:


> Get a running leash with some elastic on it to prevent harsh jerks on the two riders.


I've towed enough wakeboarders to know how to manage the line... Really not needed if your paying attention.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

DannyHuynh said:


> hoping the amazon chinese knock off marketed for "kids" doesnt snap on my 200lb self.


Maybe run two...


----------



## ownyourtime (Dec 11, 2021)

Is this really a thing? Very unfortunate. Find some folks who pedal versus throttle to the top.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

ownyourtime said:


> Is this really a thing? Very unfortunate. Find some folks who pedal versus throttle to the top.


Not all kids want to go riding with Dad if they have to suffer too much. Seems like Dad is towing to make the climbs easier. Also - you might want to cut him 'some slack' - Dad may also be saving on expensive shuttle fees out there in Moab


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

DannyHuynh said:


> So pretty much 50% of my riding group are now on ebikes and I am often left in their dust on the climbs. They keep telling me to bring a tow cable. I looked into those Tow Wee's (Winter/4 Season TowWhee (One size fits all) — TowWhee - Bungee Tow Strap Bike Trailer and More!) and they seem legit but I low key dont wana spend $40 plus tax and shipping.
> 
> What are you guys using to tow the homies up the hill??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Buy the towee, it is worth the money. I have one and use it to tow my son up hills. I am not on an eBike, but the concept is the same. It is worth the money because it stretches, has perfect loops to attach to the seat of the towing bike and handlebars of the one being towed. When not in use it loops easily and can ride on one shoulder.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Mtbr has a web article called, "The 27 best tow cables that get you back up!" and they recommend the carbon fiber, e-cable with integrated drink hole, $300 off with included rubber protection kit, spare nuts, and de-greasing wipes. Only $2,199.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Go buy some Paracord....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm threatened by folks who do things that I choose not to do.
I must find a way to stop them from doing those things.
Until I do, I'll just berate them as often as possible, implying they're inferior beings.
=sParty


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

dompedro3 said:


> Get a running leash with some elastic on it to prevent harsh jerks on the two riders.


Which of the two riders are you calling a jerk??
Lol

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> I'm threatened by folks who do things that I choose not to do.
> I must find a way to stop them from doing those things.
> Until I do, I'll just berate them as often as possible, implying they're inferior beings.
> =sParty


Must be hard being you!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Join the other 50% and buy a emtb. Then you can drink your beer on the climbs! 🤣😵‍💫


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow is this what the world is coming to? OP just find some new ppl to ride with LOL.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

OP sounds like he has friends that are willing to tow him up, win win in my book. Even with an ebike its not easy towing a grown ass dude up a steep trail. Ebikes arent cheap and they’re willing to risk whatever potential damage this may cause to their bikes.

Getting towed isnt all roses either. You have to pedal pretty hard to keep up and not just depend on the ebike to do all the work. That said, I was grateful and more than willing to buy beers for the guys towing me up. Made for a great day on the trails.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> I'm threatened by folks who do things that I choose not to do.
> I must find a way to stop them from doing those things.
> Until I do, I'll just berate them as often as possible, implying they're inferior beings.
> =sParty


I may be wrong, but shortly after reading your post, I could swear I heard a distinct whoosh noise…


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I actually saw that tow rope on Amazon as well. I thought about buying it and offer tow assistance to riders going up the hill. I want to do it as a gesture of good faith and good will to those who could use a little help. I believe that whatever I give to the mountain bike community would eventually be returned to me later on.

If I trash my cassette in the process then so be it


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I may be wrong, but shortly after reading your post, I could swear I heard distinct whoosh noise…


I heard a distinct thud.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

For what it is worth, this is me towing my 5 year old up a sustained 1 mile long climb along a busy street.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

…


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

*double post…sorry 😬


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Everyone needs an uncle ray in their life..


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

Blatant said:


> Or … just ride with actual bikers so you don’t need to worry about it. 😛


What is an Actual bike?


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

DannyHuynh said:


> So pretty much 50% of my riding group are now on ebikes and I am often left in their dust on the climbs. They keep telling me to bring a tow cable. I looked into those Tow Wee's (Winter/4 Season TowWhee (One size fits all) — TowWhee - Bungee Tow Strap Bike Trailer and More!) and they seem legit but I low key dont wana spend $40 plus tax and shipping.
> 
> What are you guys using to tow the homies up the hill??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Well, once you get the cable, did any of them agree to then begin towing you with it?  Just asking. Best to ask before you plop down that 40 bucks, cause if they are happy enough to leave you in their dust, they might not be agreeable to towing you, too.

I have a Yamaha PW powered Haibike Full FatSix and I ride alone, on water level trails. Sure, run across the usual waterlevel to high bluffs, but those climbs are measured in about 50 feet, which is nothing. This towing business up a grade is a new one on me. I don't think the usual Yamaha/Bosch/Shimano/Brose mid drives are going to have the torque and the traction to climb up some mountain hill with a dead combined weight of 400 to 500 plus pounds. I kinda think it's gonna be a big, fat, fail. 

Guess it'd be asking too much to have your homies power down on their rigs to better stick near you? Or is this group ride more like a no-holds barred, death ride to the top, winner takes home the trophy and bragging rights? 

Maybe reprioritize with whom you are riding with?


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

got towed up a 1500 ft of vertical gain fire road yesterday with a webbing tie down I found in my trunk yesterday. Worked like a charm! No problems towing up, I didn't just sit there and do nothing I also put down power to assist in the process. It was great! The cheap amazon knock off tow cable comes in the mail today. Lets see where $15.99 gets me as opposed to the name brand $40 option.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

swannycg said:


> What is an Actual bike?


You know: two wheels, human powered, no motor.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> I don't think the usual Yamaha/Bosch/Shimano/Brose mid drives are going to have the torque and the traction to climb up some mountain hill with a dead combined weight of 400 to 500 plus pounds.


Why would it be a dead weight in this situation. You would both be pedaling to take load off the motor, the motor would just be adding a bunch of watts to your combined effort.

When I tow my son up hills I constantly remind him to never stop pedaling. He is 5 years old and probably weighs about 50lbs. His bike is only a single speed, but I can feel a major difference when he is assisting me on the climb or not. 


In the OP's situation I don't think he is looking to just sit there and let the other guy drag him up the hill, they would both be better off if he pedaled during the tow to help them both move faster and make the most of the motor assist.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Klurejr said:


> Why would it be a dead weight in this situation. You would both be pedaling to take load off the motor, the motor would just be adding a bunch of watts to your combined effort.
> 
> When I tow my son up hills I constantly remind him to never stop pedaling. He is 5 years old and probably weighs about 50lbs. His bike is only a single speed, but I can feel a major difference when he is assisting me on the climb or not.
> 
> ...


Well, I did some looking on youtube. There are a good number of adults doing exactly what you are doing with your son. And that seems perfectly reasonable to want to do. It's a great way to keep him interested in the sport. Nothing like a turn off for a kid to be suffering up some big hill. Not much out there of adults towing others. There is this one below; but I question going downhill with a tow rope between the two, but that's just me. Maybe the OP should step up his game and get an ebike so he can stick with his riding buddies, LOL. 

Spent a long career in service towing boats in distress, an art unto itself. Even have a tow rope for my sea kayak, out in the garage, which came in handy several times towing kayaks into shore. Towing bikes up and down hills? Well, ya learn something new everyday.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Well, I did some looking on youtube. There are a good number of adults doing exactly what you are doing with your son. And that seems perfectly reasonable to want to do. It's a great way to keep him interested in the sport. Nothing like a turn off for a kid to be suffering up some big hill. Not much out there of adults towing others. There is this one below; but I question going downhill with a tow rope between the two, but that's just me.


I would say it is extremely important to disconnect the tow rope once you have reached the summit of the climb. I would never run it on a downhill, but if there are "flatter" spots on a climb where he would not need it, we can leave it hooked up knowing an incline will start again soon.

And to your point, yes it does keep his spirits up when he can ride up a hill with dad instead of pushing his bike. But we have also found out just what he is not able to climb while being towed, we tried a 10 foot steep section he normally pushes and it was a bit too technical for him, at least in his mind. He can ride down it.....

Back to the topic on hand, if the OP has someone willing to give him a tow up, more power to him. There is a Bike park in the Lake Arrowhead Area of LA called Sky Park. It is a pedal to the top type of park, no chair lifts. They rent eBikes and lots of people bring eBikes. I saw Adults towing Adults with eBikes towing regular pedal power MTB's up the main climb, so it is being done there at least. Made me want to bring my tow rope next time to bum a few easier rides to the top.


----------



## Decreasing Dave (Dec 18, 2018)

I got my YT Core 2 and a towee.. I tow my 17 year old son up Ambulance at Vail and we plan on using it at Skypark as well. 

Without my help, the kid LOOKS like he's riding an ebike. He's in a high gear with low cadence and seemingly flying up a grade. Gotta love that teenage energy. 

But, towing him up Ambulance and the climb road at Skypark means that we can hit more trails in less time, and he won't be as smoked, so more fun for longer periods. 

He pedals as I tow. I don't really feel much drag, but he feels the assistance. He says it feels weird, like having an ebike without having an ebike, if that makes sense. 

Dave

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Klurejr said:


> if the OP has someone willing to give him a tow up, more power to him.


I see what you did.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I can tow eBikes up hill with my eBike and a length of Dyneema but they have to sign a waiver first.


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

Blatant said:


> You know: two wheels, human powered, no motor.


Sorry, but Ebike = Bike. Its in the name. Sorry you dont get to brand things


----------

